# R.I.P Pheobe ;(



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

This horse was the most amazing mare I've ever met. She was a badly abused rescue and afraid of most people. She had very bad back problems and was lame most of the time. She took off a lot and hated people- if she wasn't scared, wich she was most of the time, she just hated them. She'd lash out and bite and kick and wouldn't stop until they got away. 
I first met Pheobe winter of 2007. My friend and I were going to the barn each Sunday and hanging out, as we were beginners and couldn't ride during the winter [the beginner ponies go down south for the winter]. Each Sunday as we walked back to the lower barn, we'd pass Pheobe, sticking her head out of her stall door, which was right at the end of the barn. We'd stop and pet her and give her treats- if we had them, they were hers. Obviously, we'd see her before all the other horses and wouldn't be able to resist. On our way back to our cars, we'd do the same. She became our favorite and after a while, we noticed her softening up. 
My friend kind of left Pheobe after that winter. I was attached, though, and I never stopped hanging around that stall. People would ask me why I bothered- she was "too advanced" and "too dangerous". As the year progressed, she became to respond to my voice and i could always see her ears ***** up when she heard or saw me. It seemed to good to be true- but this horse really loved me. 
I'd probably have gone a long way with Pheobe. We were perfect for each other. I just understood her more than any other person. During the Summer, I asked my instructor if I could do some ground work with her and after a while, she got bored of it and just let me. One day, we were washing her and even though she was scared of the water, sponges, ect, she was so sweet to me and as long as I was holding her, she was calm enough. I left for three weeks toward the end of the summer, and when I came back, Pheobe was gone.
I asked my friend, Sarah, who goes to my barn, where she'd gone. She told me she'd been sold, and I was okay with that. I missed her, but I was sure anyone who loved Pheobe was a good person. Later on, I was told that no, she hadn't been sold. She'd died. Not only was I devastated- my horse was dead, but I was angry. Why hadn't anyone told me? I've never stopped missing that pour mare. 
She was in the field with a huge draft horse- he was really gentle and she needed to be buddied up or she'd go crazy, but she was the only mare at our barn aside from one other, who was even crazier than she was. Pheobe hated most horses and kept biting the gelding. He put up with it for a while but after a long time, gave her a little kick. Being the huge, muscled fox hunter he was, and Pheobe being such a weak horse, he ended up breaking her leg and she had to be put down.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

oh, my god, im so sorry nellie! =[


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It wasn't right that nobody told she was put down. Nobody bothered to tell me that my favorite horse was put down either. She was an abusee too. But she's in a place where nothing can ever hurt her again.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Be glad that you got to know this horse and look back at all the memories you have of her.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks guys :\


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats awful, i'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She was put into your life for a reason and you were put into hers for a reason. Remember that. She needed one more person to love her before she passed on.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun... I really, really am. I wish i could find the right thing to say to try to help you feel better but i'm just at a loss for words.

thankfully she had you in her life, albeit for a short period of time... but you gave her the kindness she deserved.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

We have another barn and for some reason the instructors ALWAYS lie and say the horses who were put down moved to our barn. =[

Thanks guys. =\ It's really the first time I've talked to anyone about it, cause no one else really understands.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i sold a horse almost five years ago (my first horse) and he had to be put to sleep that summer from severe laminitis/founder. I didn't find out until THREE YEARS LATER that he had been put down.

I know exactly how you feel. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Phoebe misses you as much as you miss her


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the sympethy. 
I'm sorry about your horse too. =[


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I am oh so sorry for your loss.  That is so sad.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks =\ I really miss her. . We were watching videos of the advanced kids to critque them once, and someone in the video was riding her, and I was so ready to just get up and leave.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

wait i thought no one could ride her?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

She was in lessons for a tiny bit a few Summers ago. Only one girl rode her.. the only reason she did was because her horse was being trained and she had to wait until he was rideable.


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

awww thats horrible i wish i could say somehting to make you feel better


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks. : \


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

so were you and your friend the only ones who loved her and all the others thought she was mean?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

well, it was hard to get near her. She was really, really spooky.


----------

